

Ask HN: How do you watch television content? - kiubo

What device and/or software(TV, Mobile, CPU) do you use to watch your shows and what is your source (Cable, TiVO, Hulu, Torrents, iTunes etc)? If you use a computer what software do you use (VLC, Boxee, Plex, etc.)?. I am interested in seeing if HN people mostly still use traditional means or not. Thanks!
======
kiubo
My setup: Device = TV with Computer, Software = Plex and sometimes VLC, Source
= Torrents

I bet that this will be the case (unofficial streaming or downloaded content
viewed on a computer) for most people outside the US.

